# Crikky ---- I See You Again! :d :d :d



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHA

Greeeeeeeeeeeedy Bear.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

PSSSSST.......Hey Guys, Andys losing it.......yesterday it was the invisible Jose....and today it's Criky......I think it's time for an intervention before he hurts himself.....:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *PSSSSST.......Hey Guys, Andys losing it.......yesterday it was the invisible Jose....and today it's Criky......I think it's time for an intervention before he hurts himself.....:lmao: *



:secret: Pssst Agree i think your right need to:twoonone: some since back in to him:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

:secret: If his avitar is any indication, we may be too late.
:crazy: :secret: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *:secret: Pssst Agree i think your right need to:twoonone: some since back in to him:lmao:
> Jody *



I think we lost him Jodyand, You taking over the ship till we get the med's sorted out?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

isnt cricky the guy who complained and wanted to unenroll? maybe andy 'caught him lurking'


----------

